# African Soft Fur Rats?



## rsklReptiles (Jul 14, 2010)

I was thinking about breeding some of these for my royals
Just wondered if its true that they produce little to no smell? 
And they are better for feeding royals etc
Thanks 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## rsklReptiles (Jul 14, 2010)

Someone must know? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonnymack (Nov 14, 2011)

Royals go nuts for them !!!! 
And they are very clean 
they poo,wee in one corner 
and don't smell 
and u can have a big group of them in one tank as they don't eat thier babies 
evan the males can be left in the tank with babies 
so yeah breed them 
u won't regret it


----------



## rsklReptiles (Jul 14, 2010)

sounds great, you know where you can get hold of them?


----------



## Sonnymack (Nov 14, 2011)

I've got a few I could sell u 
if ur in Essex ? 
Or try the food classifieds 
if no luck ur local petshop might have some


----------



## rsklReptiles (Jul 14, 2010)

Bit far for some rats 
I wouldn't have thought pet shops would sell them as they're about wild
I'll look about and see if I can get some round here

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Froggins (Jan 30, 2008)

preloved might have some, i see loads on there


----------



## verity123 (Sep 1, 2010)

i dont think they are 100% smell free, but they are pretty clean. they also bite ALOT ( mine do anyway) and chew through anything so you have to be careful what you house them in. 
royals do love them though.


----------



## Dave Balls (Jan 26, 2011)

They smell better than mice or rats, they are a bugger for biting and chewing though as the previous post mentioned, they are also slooooooow growing so if your serious i would get several groups.

I dont buy the royals love them stuff tho, ive tried them on fussy feeders and got the same reaction as other rodents(i.e. zilch), i wouldnt give them to a royal that is eating rats, they are smaller so you will need loads for adult snakes and if you decide to sell any multi-only animals on, it will effect their value( if you can find someone who is interested).


----------



## verity123 (Sep 1, 2010)

i agree i wouldnt feed them to a royal that is happy to take rats but i started using them as i had a female royal at around 1kg that would only take mice and only 1 per feed so she wasnt gaining any weight. if i ever sold her on it would be as a multi feeder and it may well affect her value.


----------



## rsklReptiles (Jul 14, 2010)

I would only use them on the snakes I keep not the ones Id plan on selling, my pewter only eats live so would be nice to get her onto something dead
I was thinking they would be better to breed than rats because of smell and would be cheaper in the long run
I'll have to have a look for some frozen first see if they work on the pewter

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

